# Suggestion on Best 12 GA shotgun Sabot Slug



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

My gun is an Ithica model 37 pump with fixed rifled barrel and 2-7X scope. Been using up the boxes of Federal Hydra-Shok HP sabot that I've had for a long time. I will be needing to buy another brand of 12 gauge 2 3/4" sabot slugs soon. Was hoping technology has made a more accurate and longer shooting slug. Was thinking of getting the Hornaby SST slugs but read a couple of reviews that said that brand of slugs, the last two years, are not as accurate as the older ones. Was thinking of looking into the Remington AccuTip sabot slugs. Looking for input on guys that have recently tried the newer sabot slugs and can provide firsthand feedback on accuracy. Not yet ready to make switch to the straight wall rifles we are now allowed to use.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Until getting a 350legend...Buddy shot a BDC scoped,rifled 1187 using the Rem. Accutips and from the bench out to 200yds it is very accurate. He has killed several deer in the 175yd range.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I second the Remington Accuu Tip slugs


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

It's been my experience with slugs that different slugs shoot much differently in different shotguns. That's a lot of different's.🤣 I went through many different kinds of slugs till I found what worked in my gun. Hornady is my go to for most things but that gun hated them. Remington, no good. Silver box Winchester's, no good. Finally found the 385 to 400 grain gold partitions from Winchester were the ticket. You may just have to try several brands to find what works.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

I second moo juice recommendation as well. My slug gun when I used it shot the Federal Premium sabot slugs extremely well. Nothing else shot well out of that Remington Wingmaster Magnum. I bought two sleeves of them and have a good amount left. It was a deer killer. My buddy bought the same gun at the same time and it had a hard time with any slug except the Brenneke. 

My 350 legend likes one type of bullet as well. Each gun has its Preference on load and bullet, you just have to with thru it to find what’s best.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Have a Benelli Sbe 3 with rifled barrel. Federal Power Shock 1 ounce, all lead sabots(blue box) are the only thing it likes. I tried many different sabots. They Move slower at 1500 fps. Only cost $10-$11 per 5. Other than my muzzle loaders it’s the pickiest gun I own


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Is your Model 37 a Deerslayer model with a Brenneke barrel? If so, the very best slugs to shoot out of it are the Brenneke Slugs, that set up was really designed to pair the barrel and slugs. Mine would also toss the Hornady SST slugs down field nicely but not as long and consistent as the Brenneke’s. That, in my opinion, was the best 12ga slug gun available before the Savage models guys are shooting now. A lot of folks struggled with them because they were shooting the wrong ammo, but with the correct ammo they were great shooters.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I also agree you need to try at least a few different ones to see what your particular gun likes best. My Rem. 870 Magnum 3" w/rifled barrel seems to shoot just about anything I've tried satisfactorily but I found the Lightfields (2 3/4") to be be tack drivers. I could consistently drill tennis balls at 100yds.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

2X agree with Moo Juice…it can be costly but if you’re truly looking for the best round for your gun then that’s what it’s gonna take…money and patience…but the reward is well worth the investment…suggestion…once you find the best load make sure that you buy enough for future hunts so that you’re not looking for something that may be out of stock when you most need it…


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

rnewman said:


> My gun is an Ithica model 37 pump with fixed rifled barrel and 2-7X scope. Been using up the boxes of Federal Hydra-Shok HP sabot that I've had for a long time. I will be needing to buy another brand of 12 gauge 2 3/4" sabot slugs soon. Was hoping technology has made a more accurate and longer shooting slug. Was thinking of getting the Hornaby SST slugs but read a couple of reviews that said that brand of slugs, the last two years, are not as accurate as the older ones. Was thinking of looking into the Remington AccuTip sabot slugs. Looking for input on guys that have recently tried the newer sabot slugs and can provide firsthand feedback on accuracy. Not yet ready to make switch to the straight wall rifles we are now allowed to use.


I am thinking that slugs are like women. You have to try a few before you find a keeper.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

PapawSmith said:


> Is your Model 37 a Deerslayer model with a Brenneke barrel? If so, the very best slugs to shoot out of it are the Brenneke Slugs, that set up was really designed to pair the barrel and slugs. Mine would also toss the Hornady SST slugs down field nicely but not as long and consistent as the Brenneke’s. That, in my opinion, was the best 12ga slug gun available before the Savage models guys are shooting now. A lot of folks struggled with them because they were shooting the wrong ammo, but with the correct ammo they were great shooters.


I looked at my gun this morning and it is a model 37 featherlight deerslayer.The barrel is fixed and could not find Brenneke printed on it.Thanks for all your feedback.I should have known better.But you are all right about finding the right ammo for any gun.Got to try various bullets to see what works best for each individual gun.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The browning slugs are extremely accurate


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Moo Juice said:


> It's been my experience with slugs that different slugs shoot much differently in different shotguns. That's a lot of different's.🤣 I went through many different kinds of slugs till I found what worked in my gun. Hornady is my go to for most things but that gun hated them. Remington, no good. Silver box Winchester's, no good. Finally found the 385 to 400 grain gold partitions from Winchester were the ticket. You may just have to try several brands to find what works.


Moo, when does a dairy farmer have “Time” to hunt(let alone, pattern a slug gun)!?🙂
Early on, I used to have one of the original Ithica Deerslayers(smooth bore slug barrel with a Leupold 2x pistol scope w/ infinite eye relief that mounted half-way up the barrel on the v-sight base)! I used Brenneke sabot slugs in it and let me tell you, they named that gun correctly! I killed a ton(figuratively and literally!) of deer(“dead” on to 100 yds) with it(a couple on a dead run)! I even let a couple friends hunt with it(successfully), who bought their own for the next season! That being said, I read somewhere, years ago, that you should “not“ shoot sabots(accuracy issues!) in a rifled barrel?(I’m no gun expert and could be all wrong abt that!)


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I like the remmington cooper solid sabot slugs 2 3/4 best


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="c. j. stone, 
That being said, I read somewhere, years ago, that you should “not“ shoot sabots(accuracy issues!) in a rifled barrel?(I’m no gun expert and could be all wrong abt that!)[/QUOTE]


And I the opposite. Thought sabots are strictly for fully rifled barrels. Rifled slugs are for the smooth bores with a rifled choke?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Junebug2320 said:


> [QUOTE="c. j. stone,
> That being said, I read somewhere, years ago, that you should “not“ shoot sabots(accuracy issues!) in a rifled barrel?(I’m no gun expert and could be all wrong abt that!)



And I the opposite. Thought sabots are strictly for fully rifled barrels. Rifled slugs are for the smooth bores with a rifled choke?
[/QUOTE]

Correct.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Junebug2320 said:


> And I the opposite. Thought sabots are strictly for fully rifled barrels. Rifled slugs are for the smooth bores with a rifled choke?


You are correct, except that rifled slugs are also used in plain smooth bore barrels, no choke. Sabots are specifically designed for rifled barrels.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I didn't know they even made rifled chokes. Learn something new every year. That's right, I said year not day because I'm way smart.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Slugs, If you can find them. There was a time you could get slugs anytime. Now, not so.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

one3 said:


> Slugs, If you can find them. There was a time you could get slugs anytime. Now, not so.


They are all over again. Might have to check a couple spots for a particular brand but better than it was last year. They just cost twice as much as they did a few years ago 😡


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> They are all over again. Might have to check a couple spots for a particular brand but better than it was last year. They just cost twice as much as they did a few years ago 😡


Not going to pay, 15.00 - 20.00, for five slugs. I, will shoot some thing else.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

My old 870 special purpose / smooth bore with rifled choke tube/ loves the winchester sabots- silver box- won many camp shoots with that combo over the years and killed ALOT of deer with that combo. It’s retired to backup gun now but still have a half case of them slugs just in case. Never tested them beyond 80yds though


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Moo, when does a dairy farmer have “Time” to hunt(let alone, pattern a slug gun)!?🙂
> Early on, I used to have one of the original Ithica Deerslayers(smooth bore slug barrel with a Leupold 2x pistol scope w/ infinite eye relief that mounted half-way up the barrel on the v-sight base)! *I used Brenneke sabot slugs in it *and let me tell you, they named that gun correctly! I killed a ton(figuratively and literally!) of deer(“dead” on to 100 yds) with it(a couple on a dead run)! I even let a couple friends hunt with it(successfully), who bought their own for the next season! That being said, I read somewhere, years ago, that you should “not“ shoot sabots(accuracy issues!) in a rifled barrel?(I’m no gun expert and could be all wrong abt that!)


Do you remember what Brenneke sabot slugs you used?
Used to use the Brenneke KO's and Rottweil's in a smooth bore 1100 slug bbl with good accuracy but although these rounds were often confused with sabot'ed rds...neither are.



DHower08 said:


> The browning slugs are extremely accurate


Made by Winchester for Browning I s'pose


----------

